
Stop Validating and Start Co-Creating - golangnews
https://www.producttalk.org/2018/02/co-creating/
======
mhneu
Summary: don’t let the perfect be the enemy of the good. And don’t
overoptimize before you build something.

Pretty good advice for any creative engineering discipline.

The hard part is always defining “overengineered”. Is 1 day of design work
enough? Is 2 weeks too much? Good taste and experience rule here, and the best
engineers make the right decisions, leading to great products. Problem is,
it’s hard to define what makes someone good at this- though it’s incredibly
important for product success.

Software design is still a very creative endeavor and probably always will be.

~~~
mandeepj
Good advice. I'm all for getting a quick MVP version out and then iterate.

But, I also think why Apple did not do it with iPhone? They could have just
built a device with phone only capabilities. Leaving aside that, they
rebuilt\redesigned a ready-to-market iPhone (first version)

~~~
genbit
Go to market strategy is different for established company like Apple and
small startups. Apple can afford later entry into the market, can afford to
acquire innovations, product teams and spend more time on research. Also if
you fail - you standup and do it again, if company like Apple fails - stock
goes down and many people can get hurt — different dynamics.

~~~
marcus_holmes
also, don't underestimate how much market research and focus group testing is
involved. There's lots of customer feedback going on with "traditional"
design, it's just done privately not publicly.

It's also not as good feedback - it's too easy to tell the focus group what to
think. But done right, it can lead to the same place.

------
hbogert
soo basically, backtracking and refactoring after having started small. Sounds
nice, also sounds like something my network infra colleagues completely
fucking hate.

